# Bye bye Koi



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Poor Koi died of a tumor of some sort last night. i had him 6 months.poor guy.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

:c I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry.  RIP Koi.


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

thank guys... actually im glad he's gone he looked like he was in pain.....poor little guy.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

R.I.P koi!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Koi.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry!....One of my boys has a tumor too </3 =[


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sad! R.I.P


----------

